# My car of the day, Tesla roadster



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tesla are on the verge of making their first roadster to take on BMW's Z4 and Audi's TT roadster. Tesla have dropped a big hint on social media that their roadster could hit 60 MPH in under 2 seconds, a bold statement indeed. If the roadster gets the go ahead it will be the first model to get "maximum plaid" mode, which is Tesla speak for being even faster than the "ludicrous" mode, so this next roadster should beat the official 0-60 MPH time set by the model SP100D ludicrous set at 2.5 seconds in order to justify it's "maximum plaid" credentials. As the bosses at Tesla put it, that should count only if the new model is capable of pulling these insane kind of numbers right off the production line with street legal tires.

Like it?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a fan made concept made using the Model 3 pics.

This isn't a car.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Meh :tumbleweed:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Having driven the Tesla S I was shocked at the acceleration but I still have this doubt I could love the car without the noise emotions, but soon we will have to accept that but it my age I got the V8 in stead of saving the planet just yet:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ardandy said:


> That's a fan made concept made using the Model 3 pics.
> 
> This isn't a car.


Hahahaha Soul Boy got duped by a photoshop blag


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Hahahaha Soul Boy got duped by a photoshop blag


Maybe? but still a nice looking car never the less.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like an old SLK to me.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

appreciate the tech in electric cars but after driving one I dont like them. no noise no vibrations no grunt...kinda boring tbh


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not for me I am afraid. I get that most cars will be some sort of electric propulsion in them in the future, but the lack of noise is a def no no. 

No grunt? That's got to be a joke, electric motors can be miles more powerful than an internal combustion engine but with so much efficiency. We run 4 hydrogen fuel cell buses at work that I work on, running 900V electric systems and the motors in those are crazy powerful and surprisingly not as big as you might think. It's the packaging of the batteries that's an issue, but with battery tech coming on leaps and bounds (lithium batteries are old tech now with graphene now up and running) it won't be long till these get small enough and light enough to no longer be an issue for small cars.

James.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

ardandy said:


> That's a fan made concept made using the Model 3 pics.
> 
> This isn't a car.


To be fair, no CG concepts "are cars". They all start life like this, so it's not really any different to a manufacturer design. They very rarely end up looking identical to the original design concepts.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

insanejim69 said:


> Not for me I am afraid. I get that most cars will be some sort of electric propulsion in them in the future, but the lack of noise is a def no no.
> 
> No grunt? That's got to be a joke, electric motors can be miles more powerful than an internal combustion engine but with so much efficiency. We run 4 hydrogen fuel cell buses at work that I work on, running 900V electric systems and the motors in those are crazy powerful and surprisingly not as big as you might think. It's the packaging of the batteries that's an issue, but with battery tech coming on leaps and bounds (lithium batteries are old tech now with graphene now up and running) it won't be long till these get small enough and light enough to no longer be an issue for small cars.
> 
> James.


Real issue isn't it!

It is quite surreal when you're travelling at 70/80MPH and hear absolutely nothing, but as a petrol head I can definitely see myself missing the grunt of a nice exhaust note! My V6 still makes me smile when I give it the beans!

I guess with all these fake exhausts notes being used in performance cars (not sure, I think even my S5 has it to some degree...?) maybe that's the answer, but I think it's pretty naff personally....


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Was unveiled yesterday....

1/4 mile in 8 odd seconds.

Absolutely insane....


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the look of it but these but how much is it going to be. It's got to be over 100k. What's the cheapest new electric car you can buy nowadays 25k. It's out the reach of the masses. Can you see ford selling a electric fiesta new for around 10k, I can't.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tesla are in a real mess and should stop introducing more models until they have sorted out issues with their current vehicles.

The new roadster will be $200,000 or $250,000 for one of the introductory "Founder Series" cars, $50,000 deposit required

Yesterday saw the HGV and this revealed but even Musk has stated that on a scale on 1 t0 8 with 8 being catastrophic they are at a 7 with the Model 3

Production should now be at 5,000 per week, they are struggling to reach 250

They lost $1 billion in the last operating quarter

No Model 3's have been delivered to customers - all made so far are in the hands of employees

They have great concepts but zero automotive manufacturing expertise - they said they wanted to be different but have now resorted to bringing in lots of highly experienced automotive people to sort out the problems

As mainstream, established manufacturers are ramping up the development and introduction of all electric vehicles Teslas market advantage is being lost at a frightening pace.

General consensus is that they will amalgamate with another brand or go bust if they don't sort out the issues within the next 12 months

There are a lot of Tesla fanboys out there but in reality the marketplace is losing patience - Tesla is becoming recognised for making bold statements and rarely delivering on them


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

wish wash said:


> I like the look of it but these but how much is it going to be. It's got to be over 100k.


You weren't seriously expecting a hyper performance car to be affordable to the masses where you...

This is competing with the likes of the Bugatti Chiron (which does 0-60 in 2.4seconds..) at $2.6m or the Koenigsegg Regera (which does 0.-60 in 3.3secs) at $2m....


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

DrEskimo said:


> You weren't seriously expecting a hyper performance car to be affordable to the masses where you...
> 
> This is competing with the likes of the Bugatti Chiron (which does 0-60 in 2.4seconds..) at $2.6m or the Koenigsegg Regera (which does 0.-60 in 3.3secs) at $2m....


No, I know it's to compete with hyper cars. That's why I said what's the cheapest new bogo electric car most people are going to have, 25k with a 4K government grant to help. People are skint and new electric cars are still too expensive for most people


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

wish wash said:


> No, I know it's to compete with hyper cars. That's why I said what's the cheapest new bogo electric car most people are going to have, 25k with a 4K government grant to help. People are skint and new electric cars are still too expensive for most people


Ah I see, apologies.

Yea they aren't cheap new still. The Leaf and Zoe are the most affordable models of pure EV. Brand new you are looking at £30k for the Leaf, but nearly new models are like £16k...!

The Zoe is complicated with its battery lease system, but they are about £15k new and then a monthly fee to lease the battery. Depends if you want that kind of agreement though. It's £100 per month for unlimited mileage and covers breakdown too. Think you can buy the battery outright if you want..?

The Model 3 is meant to compete with the mid market 3 series and A4 models and is priced at around £35k, but as Andy says, production is well below target...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A new Leaf is about £16k if bought via finance and then bought out. Mine was slightly less.

Or if you prefer PCP type I pay £175 per month with no deposit for 15k miles per year.

Then factor in that it costs about £20-£25 per 1000 miles in fuel (I do 20k a year) it's actually way cheaper than any equiv ICE car when you do the miles I do.

A used market is just emerging and you're looking at £6k upwards at the mo.

And before anyone says it, leased batteries haven't been done for a while now (new) and most dealers buy the lease out before selling used. (Leaf anyway)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

andy665 said:


> There are a lot of Tesla fanboys out there but in reality the marketplace is losing patience - Tesla is becoming recognised for making bold statements and rarely delivering on them


They said they'd design a sports full electric car way before anyone else, they did.
They said they would make a large family premium car several years ago and they did.
They said they would make an SUV family premium car and they did.
They now say they they'll make a long range EV for the masses........

What ultimately have they failed to deliver?

Don't get me wrong they repeatedly miss targets and take ages to get going but nothing has been missed product wise in the 10-15 years they've been going.

So far with the Model 3 they've missed 1 months target and everyone's saying they'll go bust etc! I'm sure they'll miss more but ultimately it will all happen.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Surely this was Tesla's first Roadster or am i missing something

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/22/Tesla_Roadster_Japanese_display.jpg/220px-Tesla_Roadster_Japanese_display.jpg


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes it was.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> A new Leaf is about £16k if bought via finance and then bought out. Mine was slightly less.
> 
> Or if you prefer PCP type I pay £175 per month with no deposit for 15k miles per year.
> 
> ...


Well here's a shock, how about a new Zoe:

https://www.carwow.co.uk/renault/zoe

From just over £10,000!!!!!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ardandy said:


> They said they'd design a sports full electric car way before anyone else, they did.
> They said they would make a large family premium car several years ago and they did.
> They said they would make an SUV family premium car and they did.
> They now say they they'll make a long range EV for the masses........
> ...


They are failing spectacularly with the Model 3. Have you seen the pictures of the plant - it's in absolute chaos.

It's easy to announce a breakthrough car - entirely different to deliver it on time and in the numbers they promised.

No company can be losing $1 billion per quarter without speculation about it's long term feasibility. No industry expert is predicting that Tesla will hit any Model 3 target for a good few months.

I admire Tesla enormously but their vision is somewhat greater than their experience. They wanted to shake up the industry and they have but the harsh realities of big volume production has forced them to recruit the very people they said were out of touch with the brave new manufacturi g world


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantastic.

If you really want to stick with internal combustion engines that is cool but learn to love bioethanol/biobutanol. Which gives way more power anyway so it's win-win.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks like an electric old model MX5 to me 

No no no SB


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looks like an electric old model MX5 to me
> 
> No no no SB


The original picture isn't it mate, that was a dodgy mock up from a while back.

This is it...



















The real one looks stunning to me 

Specs:

0-60 = 1.9secs
0-100 = 4.4secs
1/4 mile = 8.8secs
Top Speed = 250MPH+
Torque (wheels) = 10,000nm (thats my favourite )
Range = 620 (real world, not NEDC)
Price = $200,000-$250,000

https://www.tesla.com/roadster/


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks stunning to me and the performance figures are absolutely mind bending.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

andy665 said:


> They are failing spectacularly with the Model 3. Have you seen the pictures of the plant - it's in absolute chaos.
> 
> It's easy to announce a breakthrough car - entirely different to deliver it on time and in the numbers they promised.
> 
> ...


Tesla as a company have been ridiculously over-valued for years. They have not performed spectacularly well at all in my book, it's like the dot com bubble all over again.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I heard this exact argument when the ‘crazy’ model S was announced. 

He’s nuts (musk) but I ask again, where have they failed on any product? Delayed and missed targets galore but ultimately always delivered.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

ardandy said:


> I heard this exact argument when the 'crazy' model S was announced.
> 
> He's nuts (musk) but I ask again, where have they failed on any product? Delayed and missed targets galore but ultimately always delivered.


Has he actually made himself or his investors any money yet?!

I don't doubt he is a clever bloke but I think I'd be trying to buy his IP rather than his stock.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I heard this exact argument when the 'crazy' model S was announced.
> 
> He's nuts (musk) but I ask again, where have they failed on any product? Delayed and missed targets galore but ultimately always delivered.


You can't pick elements of the business and ignore others.

Yes he has products in production but Tesla is taking mountains of money in government subsidies, failing to deliver customer cars, resorting to hiring the very people he said were the dinosaurs and losing money at a frightening rate.

At this point in time all he has proved is that anyone with a mountain of money can produce a small number of cars.

Once they start being a real volume player, once they make money - then they can be considered a success.

2016 total production of just over 83,000 vehicles. Production in 2017 will be about 100k. Musk stated at the launch of the Model 3 that Tesla would make 800,000 cars in 2018, predictions are now that at best it's going to be 250,000.

At the moment all Tesla are proving that it's easy to end up with a small fortune if you start off with a large one


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think they are just hoping Merc bail them out and buy them for the technology. 

Bit like the smart car scenario


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Think they are just hoping Merc bail them out and buy them for the technology.
> 
> Bit like the smart car scenario


SMART was originally planned with VW but they pulled out before production had even begun, Mercedes stepped in to take VWs place


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!!

I like :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

andy665 said:


> You can't pick elements of the business and ignore others.
> 
> Yes he has products in production but Tesla is taking mountains of money in government subsidies, failing to deliver customer cars, resorting to hiring the very people he said were the dinosaurs and losing money at a frightening rate.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% . Tesla needed a good news story to divert from the Model 3 fiasco so they come up with 2 projects that wont ever be built and yet everyone is talking about them and not how much money they are losing or how fast their stock is dropping

As soon as Tesla become a serious car company they will be bought by someone else


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I will add as I heard today that on top of the 500,000 x $1000 deposits placed for the Model 3 , Tesla are taking $5000 deposits on the Roadster, thats what all this is really about , raising capital.


----------

